# USA to OZ to NZ--Is it possible?



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

So... the initial plan was to move to NZ in a few years from the US. But, with my husband's new job (mechanical engineer/oilfield), we may need to move to Australia first. If we do that, and get to stay in OZ for a couple of years, could we move to NZ without a visa if we applied for PR in OZ? I'm not sure if that would work since we are technically US citizens. 

But I'm thinking if we could get dual citizenship or PR, then we could easily just transfer to NZ without the paperwork and hassle as we would if we just moved straight from the US. Am I wrong?

I'm really just curious. Thanks for the help!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Vmorris22 said:


> Hello everyone, So... the initial plan was to move to NZ in a few years from the US. But, with my husband's new job (mechanical engineer/oilfield), we may need to move to Australia first. If we do that, and get to stay in OZ for a couple of years, could we move to NZ without a visa if we applied for PR in OZ? I'm not sure if that would work since we are technically US citizens. But I'm thinking if we could get dual citizenship or PR, then we could easily just transfer to NZ without the paperwork and hassle as we would if we just moved straight from the US. Am I wrong? I'm really just curious. Thanks for the help!


Yes you're right. If you get PR in Australia you can then live and work in NZ without the masses of paperwork to get a visa.
The Oz visa should allow you to pass across the border unhindered.
I don't think as a US citizen you can have dual citizenship anywhere - the US doesn't allow it?
You may have to give up US citizenship to allow Oz then NZ citizenship?


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Vmorris22 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So... the initial plan was to move to NZ in a few years from the US. But, with my husband's new job (mechanical engineer/oilfield), we may need to move to Australia first. If we do that, and get to stay in OZ for a couple of years, could we move to NZ without a visa if we applied for PR in OZ? I'm not sure if that would work since we are technically US citizens.
> 
> ...


You could do that, yes, and dual citizenship *is* recognized by the US. I would suggest, however, researching the rights and benefits/pitfalls of immigrating to NZ from Oz--it is not nearly as common as the other way around... and, I have heard in various media reports, differing information on what Aussie immigrants are eligible for here. For instance, if you are a kiwi and you immigrate to Oz, you are *ineligible* for social support services... nothing, nada! I don't know if it's the other way around, however. So, as always, just make sure you do your due diligence. I'm certain the Oz forum will have tonnes of info on the pluses and minuses! 

Good luck!


----------



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! We'll continue to research.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes you're right. If you get PR in Australia you can then live and work in NZ without the masses of paperwork to get a visa.
> The Oz visa should allow you to pass across the border unhindered.
> I don't think as a US citizen you can have dual citizenship anywhere - the US doesn't allow it?
> You may have to give up US citizenship to allow Oz then NZ citizenship?


US allows dual citizenship. I have Canadian, US and UK. My cousins (born in the US) both have dual citizenship (US-Canada) and friends of ours are Australian-US citizens and Argentinian-US citizens respectively.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimbella said:


> You could do that, yes, and dual citizenship *is* recognized by the US. I would suggest, however, researching the rights and benefits/pitfalls of immigrating to NZ from Oz--it is not nearly as common as the other way around... and, I have heard in various media reports, differing information on what Aussie immigrants are eligible for here. For instance, if you are a kiwi and you immigrate to Oz, you are *ineligible* for social support services... nothing, nada! I don't know if it's the other way around, however. So, as always, just make sure you do your due diligence. I'm certain the Oz forum will have tonnes of info on the pluses and minuses!
> 
> Good luck!


Aussie's coming to NZ are eligibable for all medical and social services right off, including student loans.


----------



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's wonderful! Thanks! Is there a limit to how many citizenships you can have? And does that get expensive (paying taxes) after awhile?


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Aussie's coming to NZ are eligibable for all medical and social services right off, including student loans.


I could be wrong but.... there is 2 year stand down period you can't just come to nz... and claim benefits. and student loans... as far as i know... student loans also have residency requirements so you can't exactly claim of the "bat" so to speak.

( I could be wrong? maybe i am) ...... Doubled checked my source there is a 2 year stand down period. (residency requirements)


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

slare said:


> I could be wrong but.... there is 2 year stand down period you can't just come to nz... and claim benefits. and student loans... as far as i know... student loans also have residency requirements so you can't exactly claim of the "bat" so to speak.
> 
> ( I could be wrong? maybe i am) ...... Doubled checked my source there is a 2 year stand down period. (residency requirements)


It is either: has stayed, or *intends* to stay for two years, that affects eligibility. Someone moved here, working in a long term job, etc. would be eligible. Good point to bring up though, as the details worth looking in to.


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Kimbella said:


> It is either: has stayed, or *intends* to stay for two years, that affects eligibility. Someone moved here, working in a long term job, etc. would be eligible. Good point to bring up though, as the details worth looking in to.


Ahhh gotcha.... my bad... sad about the discrimination that happens to us kiwis... in aus. (another topic for another day)


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

slare said:


> Ahhh gotcha.... my bad... sad about the discrimination that happens to us kiwis... in aus. (another topic for another day)


Totally agree. I've shaken my head over it since I moved here. My kiwi husband doesn't have much of an explanation, and I don't get why people aren't staging protests over it. I mean, it *is* a BIG deal (imo). I don't see there being any sort of incentive for the aussies to change the status any time soon... no one over here is really making a big fuss, and kiwis are still moving there and contributing to the tax pool.


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Kimbella said:


> Totally agree. I've shaken my head over it since I moved here. My kiwi husband doesn't have much of an explanation, and I don't get why people aren't staging protests over it. I mean, it *is* a BIG deal (imo). I don't see there being any sort of incentive for the aussies to change the status any time soon... no one over here is really making a big fuss, and kiwis are still moving there and contributing to the tax pool.


I agree... but i hope if australia won't change then New Zealand.. needs to change status... and lock them out of healthcare.... benefits... student loans etc..

Even better might be better? drop the deal don't allow free roaming... between the two countries... we are just as good in terms of jobs... if not better honestly.

Just my opinion .


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Supply and demand.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I've got 3...and plan on NZ being my 4th (and final).

My husband's also got 3 and planning on NZ being his 4th. 

Greedy, yes 



Vmorris22 said:


> That's wonderful! Thanks! Is there a limit to how many citizenships you can have? And does that get expensive (paying taxes) after awhile?


----------

